# Shad



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey guys, the ice is melting and I'm ready to get out and gather bait for the spring. I messed around with the cast net last year and got a few shad here and there but I need some guidence.

What should I look for in a lake that would hold shad? Would a fish finder be a good investment for this? Does the ice melt make them behave a certain way? 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

most of the shad i catch is around over passes. but there has been times that i would troll around and find shad with the depth finder. usualy its a big black ball on the screen. the best time to catch shad is when there spawning u see thousands on the bank.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

most of the time you can see them break the surface nearby


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

What time of year do they spawn...


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

from april to early may whenever the water temps in the 60s for a few days is when shad spawn. A very easy way of catchin em is. you dont even need a cast net. just a scoop net with small holes. and go around rocky banks and scoop em up. they will be all over the rocky shores.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

the small ones go right by the shore too? i see em a lot at findlay reservoir, but theyre always the big ones i dont want. if possible i wanna get ahold of the 3-5" shad.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

If you get the big ones Im sure someone will help you get rid of them!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ufaquaoiler said:


> the small ones go right by the shore too? i see em a lot at findlay reservoir, but theyre always the big ones i dont want. if possible i wanna get ahold of the 3-5" shad.


you can get all ther shad you want by the mouth of the cuyahoga. dont know if thats too far for you though


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Just wondering do they run for a long time like a month or just a few or weeks....


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> you can get all ther shad you want by the mouth of the cuyahoga. dont know if thats too far for you though


Keep in mind though the VHS regs limiting taking shad inland from Erie.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ya thats true..disregard that


----------

